# How much to feed?



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

How much feed does each chicken eat on a daily basis. We are assuming Buff Orpingtons, ISA Browns, Rhode Islands and an Ameracauna. I feed a layer crumble, and I haven't been paying attention to how much I feed all of them, as they never eat ALL of it. They free range ALL day during the day, and have crumbles in their coop. I also throw out some whole oats every day for them to scratch at and socialize with me. They get kitchen scraps (about two cupfuls every other day)

DH wants ever farming expense estimated and written down, so we can figure out our livestock capacity to try to make our hobbies as profitable as possible, and I want to try and get this down to a science.

I realize you need to have food available at all times, but when winter comes, they will be down to layer feed, oats, and kitchen scraps. So to estimate cost, how much can I estimate each bird eating?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

If you free range do not leave feed available all day. You keep feeding them like this and they will end up fat and unhealthy. For my mixed flock of almost 40 I give 5 cups of feed in the morning. Thats it for commercial feed. They get all kitchen scraps as I come across them, other than that they free range all day for the rest of their food. In the winter they get more feed since we are usually under snow. I also toss out handfuls of cat food or cracked corn , whichever I have on hand, to up their protein before bed.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

Well, right now I have 30 birds. I will be down to 12 this weekend. I put about 5 cups of feed (I think thats how big the bowl is) in the feeder whenever it looks low, which is almost once per week. Most of my birds don't even go in the coop once during the day. Our winters are pretty rough here in northern michigan as well. We will have probably a foot of snow throughout the whole winter season.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In the Winter those left over will eat as much as the 30 you now have. Since my Guineas were the only ones who free ranged I noticed the huge difference in consumption between Winter and the warmer months.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Mine free range all day and only get fed in the evening, so they fill up more all day on forage and only use feed as a supplement. Right now I have 14 LF breeds and they get 1.5-2 cups of fermented feed each evening...and that 1/2 cup tweak up or down can mean the difference between birds that are too fat and those who have good trim. 

You'll not be able to truly give an accounting of feed per bird in that manner as their nutritional needs change with the seasons, with age, with production levels, etc. A person who is not willing to watch their flock for conditioning and feed accordingly, will most likely be over feeding their flock on a standard amount as per what they've read on a site or in a book.

Feed amounts are something that needs tweaked often if you are trying to have optimal health, productivity and economy.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you. I guess I just want to know how much everyone else feeds. Most of my birds rarely go in the coop, which is why I'm sure it takes forever to have to refill it again. But I'm not sure what to expect in the winter, because I do not want fat hens. Been there, done that, and they were disguisting to butcher. (We butcher hens 3 and older).


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

I do spend alot of time with my flock, as treat time is probably my favorite time of day. Such personalities! What kind of conditioning do you look for in your birds? I just keep an eye on feathers and actions. Make sure they all have that shiny healthy glow, nice looking feet, don't act antisocial etc.

The kitchen scraps they get are most often sweet potato peels, cucumber peels, banana bits, leftover baby food my daughter doesn't eat.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Shayanna said:


> Thank you. I guess I just want to know how much everyone else feeds. Most of my birds rarely go in the coop, which is why I'm sure it takes forever to have to refill it again. But I'm not sure what to expect in the winter, because I do not want fat hens. Been there, done that, and they were disguisting to butcher. (We butcher hens 3 and older).


If you are using a continuous style feeder, it's a good bet you are losing feed on the ground and to rodents, as well as when it stays in the feeder so long it may be drawing moisture and having some mild mold growth.

You might switch to a trough for feeding so you know exactly how much is being consumed each day and can adjust that up or down as you see fit. I can tell when my flock is too fat by the way they run...if they lumber from side to side like linebackers on a football field, they are way, way too fat.

Try adjusting their feed amounts and watch their body shape/size change and also watch their mobility...you'll get a feel for what looks trim and zippy and what looks fat and dumpy. Try to keep them on the trim side no matter how much they act like their throats have been cut.

Here's an example of one of my old hens killed just today...now keep in mind this is one of 14 free ranged birds who are partaking in only 1.5 cups to 2 cups of fermented feed daily.....do you think I'm starving them? 

This is just barely feeding them and the layer ration is cut into a lower protein with the addition of steamed barley, so they are eating a lower protein than normal, less feed than normal, and free ranging all day..which means lots of exercise. Now, think about how many people are overfeeding their birds and upping proteins and fats because eggs are slow right now and also upping these nutrients for winter.

Think she would have been warm enough this winter? 










This is the fat on the outside of her body...










Under her skin....










Around her organs...this is the gizzard...


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Apyl said:


> If you free range do not leave feed available all day. You keep feeding them like this and they will end up fat and unhealthy. For my mixed flock of almost 40 I give 5 cups of feed in the morning. Thats it for commercial feed. They get all kitchen scraps as I come across them, other than that they free range all day for the rest of their food. In the winter they get more feed since we are usually under snow. I also toss out handfuls of cat food or cracked corn , whichever I have on hand, to up their protein before bed.


Good to hear that someone feeds them cat food. Mine use to attack the cat for his food, so we didn't think it was good for them eating it. Someone on another forum told me to stop them from doing it so the cat food went way up high, a few smart ones started watching the cat and found where he was going and learned the easy way to get up there. My kids realized how smart some of the hens were one day when they told them there was no cat food left and the cat pooped out cat food. The cat had a flock of chickens following him all day long lol


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I don't feed my chickens a lot. They free range around the yard. However the roosters are all in pens right now, so they get corn. I normally put enough corn in for my roosters to last them a few days. The hens get a mix, I add 1 cup of chicken feed, to 1 cup of deer corn, and 1 cup of cracked corn. They occasionally get into the cats bowl, if one can find it. I have to move it daily. They remember very well where it has been before. I also throw in left overs including leftover bread, biscuits, and vegetable peels. 

I never feed mine in the mornings though I feed them just before bed time. This gets everyone back to the coop. Mornings is the best time for them to find bugs. I figure let them work for breakfast.

As for the deer corn, we had some hens flying over our fence, and going onto the farm next door, so I got a call from my neighbor he told me the hens were eating all the corn he was putting out for the deer so, I now feed them deer corn here and it keeps them happy, it also keeps the neighbor happy. The easiest way possible to solve problems sometimes is so easy. It also is cheaper to buy deer corn around here then it is to even buy cracked corn. I crack the deer corn myself, and feed it to them I save about $10 a bag.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

good to know. the first time i butchered a hen that looked like that i thought something was wrong. is that fat edible?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Not only is it edible, they actually sell chicken fat for cooking purposes. Supposed to make some very flaky pastry crusts from what I've read. I myself don't like too much fat in my soups but some is desirable as it adds flavor and oomph to the stock. The fat will be left on this hen's carcass, there to be used in soup stock. 

The only thing wrong with this bird is that she is old and has packed on more fat than she should, even though the feed is lower in fat and proteins and she gets adequate exercise. We've all been there, I'm sure...seems like an old gal like me stays fat on air intake and it was the same for Big Bertha. She was always the biggest hen and she finished out being just half a pound lighter than the largest, oldest rooster killed yesterday.


----------

